# Your most anticipated Wii game?



## shaunj66 (Jun 2, 2007)

*What upcoming Wii game are you anticipating the most?*

That is the question. What upcoming release are you most looking forward to and why?

Thanks to SpikeyNDS for the poll idea. (Please feel free to PM staff with ideas for future portal polls)


----------



## teh_raf3 (Jun 2, 2007)

Super Mario Galaxy, because it's the main reason I bought my Wii


----------



## Spikey (Jun 2, 2007)

Gunna need to give me some time to think about this one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Even though the poll was my idea, the reason why I suggested it was because it's something even I have trouble deciding. Lots of good games!


----------



## paOol (Jun 2, 2007)

brawl, no contest


----------



## Darkforce (Jun 2, 2007)

Super Smash Bros Brawl! It's gonna be totally awesome!


----------



## Smuff (Jun 2, 2007)

Nights !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm amazed you missed out Battilion Wars 2 but added a load of PS2 ports, while those ports are sounding like they'll be as good as the originals if not better Battilion Wars on the GC was brilliant and the 2nd one sounds better.

No Nights there either.


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 2, 2007)

My vote goes to Brawl but NiGHTS should definitely be up there somewhere...


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 2, 2007)

Mario Galaxy, but Metroid Prime is a very close second.


----------



## michaelf (Jun 2, 2007)

None of them. The Wii is still scheduled for ebay this December.


----------



## Jdbye (Jun 2, 2007)

The choice was a bit hard, but after noticing SSB:B was in there, i didn't hesitate with my choice. I can't wait for Super Mario Galaxy or Pokemon Battle Revolution either, but SSB:B is the one i want the most. DDR sounds like fun too


----------



## lagman (Jun 2, 2007)

Brawl will be this poll's Pokemon....

I want to see Manhunt 2, I played the first one and it could be perfect for the Wii, but....it will be too violent.


----------



## Taras (Jun 2, 2007)

I am waiting for a Wii game where I can play as a pimp and strut around in elevator shoes and use the wii remote to slap fools and ho's. Maybe even lay down the pimp-hand on some of the more ridiculous Mii's.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 2, 2007)

How could I forget Nights! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was my choice anyway and I forgot! 

Added


----------



## ProjectVirtue (Jun 2, 2007)

Brawl of course.

but Fire Emblem ranks second on my list. i cant wait for it


----------



## Disturbed1 (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't wait for more than half of that list.

Viva la revolution!


----------



## Tomobobo (Jun 2, 2007)

Smash bros, hands down, the reason I own a wii.


----------



## squirt1000 (Jun 2, 2007)

Wot no mario kart! Galaxy gets my vote then


----------



## lexus-8 (Jun 2, 2007)

happy to be the first to say METROID PRIME 3. i hated the first two coz u had to go backwards and forwards. and somtimes i didnt know what way to go. but M.P.3. is looking diffrent from the others so my votes for that


----------



## Sick Wario (Jun 3, 2007)

on that list i am looking forward to smash bros! it's almost here...

in the future i am very excited to see how nintendo handles f zero wii, or if they give sega the responsibility again


----------



## spokenrope (Jun 3, 2007)

QUOTE(lexus-8 @ Jun 2 2007 said:


> happy to be the first to say METROID PRIME 3. i hated the first two coz u had to go backwards and forwards. and somtimes i didnt know what way to go. but M.P.3. is looking diffrent from the others so my votes for that



A core gameplay device for Metroid games is backtracking to areas that you've already been to in order to use newly acquired abilities in order to proceed.  I would be very disappointed if that was gone from the new game.


----------



## SeanoRLY? (Jun 3, 2007)

Haha, do you know how many forums have this poll? I swear I've voted for the same question a few times today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For me it's SSBB.

Can't wait for the release. I'm seriously going to wet myself :X


----------



## lblk32 (Jun 3, 2007)

ssbb


----------



## OSW (Jun 3, 2007)

my order would be 
1. Mario galaxy 
2. Smash Bros. Brawl
3. Metroid Prime 3


----------



## OrR (Jun 3, 2007)

From that list, Beautiful Katamari, because I haven't had the chance to play a game in the series, yet. I'm waiting for a game that is not another fucking sequel, though. Just look at that list, isn't it sad? :'( Fortunately, quite a number of interesting new franchises and indie titles have been announced but most are probably still a ways off.


----------



## .TakaM (Jun 3, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3

finished MP1 a week or two ago, now I'm playing MP2, both such awesome games, can't wait till MP3

my next choice would be Animal Crossing Wii, though it hasn't even been announced yet


----------



## squeaks (Jun 3, 2007)

Super Smash Bros!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 3, 2007)

It's hard to pick one game... I made a list and voted for game #1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Metroid Prime 3
2. Super Mario Galaxy
3. Nights Journey of Dreams
4. Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles
5. Resident Evil: Wii Edition (assuming this is the remake of RE4)
6. Super Smash Bros. Brawl

Other interesting games are Manhunt and Harry Potter.

Atm, I am actually looking forward most to RE4 Wii Edition, because it's out in Europe soon. Games like Metroid Prime 3 are much better, but they won't be released soon...

About number 3, Nights Journey of Dreams, this is the last chance Sega gets. If this game gets good reviews, I'll get it. If it sucks, I won't buy anymore Sega-games unless they're real good (and I played them).


----------



## sekhu (Jun 3, 2007)

the list is made up of sequels and ports, and hardly anything original - that's pretty depressing for the "revolutionary" wii


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jun 3, 2007)

Mario Galaxy but Metroid Prime 3 is so close. Prime is easily the best gc game. Btw Advanced Warfighter 2 isn't coming out for the wii.


----------



## Costello (Jun 3, 2007)

mario kart or maybe zelda...


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 3, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Jun 3 2007 said:


> the list is made up of sequels and ports, and hardly anything original - that's pretty depressing for the "revolutionary" wii


There are some original IPS but not actually mentioned in the list, but then Nintendo hasn't really bothered showing Day of Disaster, Forever Blue or Project H.A.M.M.E.R since the console launched.

Its also the Wii's first year so be kind, of course if its the same next year than moan. We've just gotta be grateful that Nintendo has some great franchises and spends a lot of time continuing there greatness.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jun 3, 2007)

the game that i'm waiting for is bioshock for the 360...


----------



## memyselfandi (Jun 3, 2007)

sorry double post


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 3, 2007)

BRAWLBRAWLBRAWLBRAWLBRAWL

That said, I voted for Bratz Poniez: Wii edition.


----------



## santakuroosu (Jun 3, 2007)

GGXX Accent Core, I'm a sucker for those games.
Beautiful Katamari was a close second


----------



## Deadmon (Jun 3, 2007)

Smash Bros. Brawl. Can't wait to use Metaknight/Pit!


----------



## TheLoCoRaven (Jun 3, 2007)

as much as i love metroid and mario. I'm looking forward to a gore game finally on a nintendo system, and i'm lookin forward to using the wii controllers to saw off limbs and strangle people. Manhunt 2 is what nintendo needs, mario and metroid is what its always had, those just need to keep on keepin on.


----------



## OrR (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh yeah, another game I am waiting for is Beyond Good & Evil 2. Come on, Michael Ancel, have some mercy with us!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 3, 2007)

Where is all of the above?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 3, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2


What? When was this?


----------



## imyourxpan (Jun 4, 2007)

Nights.  Best game ever on the Saturn and now on the Wii.  I can die now.  lol, Nights fo sho.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 4, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3. Much more than anything else on that list.


----------



## sjdestiny (Jun 4, 2007)

My vote is no doubt SSBB...but I also look forward to "Boogie" , y'now, the dancing game by EA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Although all my brothers and cousins disagree with me because they think it makes them move around too much >_>)


----------



## [M]artin (Jun 4, 2007)

What the fux?! GRAW 2 is coming to the Wii?!


----------



## Bowser128 (Jun 4, 2007)

Mario Galaxy, by far. I've had enough of that Ratchet & Daxter crap.




			
				QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jun 4 2007, 06:22 PM)]What the fux?! GRAW 2 is coming to the Wii?!Â


What he said.


----------



## gordillo (Jun 5, 2007)

YEAH YEAH Super Smash Brawl    KIRBY


----------



## Seraph (Jun 5, 2007)

Katamari for Wii hasn't been confirmed yet...or at least I have not heard anything.

I'd have to say Brawl...It'll probably fun until the next Super Smash Bros. releases, if there will be one...


----------



## Xeijin (Jun 5, 2007)

Already obvious, far and away the winner, Smash Bros. Brawl! This thing is gonna decide whether I buy a Wii or not.


----------



## Sneakz (Jun 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Xeijin @ Jun 4 2007 said:


> Already obvious, far and away the winner, Smash Bros. Brawl! This thing is gonna decide whether I buy a Wii or not.




Decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You should have pre ordered a Wii when the big N told us it was coming, this game was a killer app before we even seen pictures and now that we have, what doubt remains? It's gonna kick assssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss and then some.


----------



## Golin (Jun 5, 2007)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## H8TR (Jun 5, 2007)

SSBB for sure. That game will probably rack up 1 000 000+ Wii sales for Nintendo this holiday season.


----------



## Renegade_R (Jun 5, 2007)

Fire Emblem 1st....Brawl 2nd


----------



## lolsjoel (Jun 5, 2007)

Ultimately, I voted for Guitar Hero III because I'm really excited to get to play the game with my girlfriend, brother, and his girlfriend.  We've all enjoyed GHII together, but I've never owned it.

Of course, I still really want DDR, HPOTP, MP3:C, RE:UC, RE:WE, SMG, and SSB:B!  It's pretty much a given that I'll get all of those games near launch, so really, the game I want most is the one that comes first!  Make that HPOTP then!


----------



## qusai (Jun 5, 2007)

Where's Project H.A.M.M.E.R?


----------



## Hitto (Jun 5, 2007)

Since Mario KART isn't on the list, I'll vote for mario GALAXY...
Although, I'm keen on DDR and faggot-animu-rythmu games, might as well pick this and Boogie up if they don't outright suck.


----------



## rice151 (Jun 7, 2007)

Smash, because fighting games are the future :|


----------



## sbassix (Jun 9, 2007)

The new Pokemon game frr shrr...

Ive been a pokemon fan forever, naturally i cant wait to see the next generation game


----------



## teonintyfive (Jun 9, 2007)

Smash Brawl all the way, I'm a huge fan of SSB.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 9, 2007)

Sadness
SoulCalibur Legends
No More Heroes
Super Paper Mario (europe release)

those are the most anticipated Wii games i'm looking for.


----------



## Empyre (Jun 9, 2007)

DDR Hottest Party

my wife has finally discovered video games thanks to the Wii an that is the one she wants the most. 

Four player dance mat game with wiimote gestures as well! My house will be like a girls pajama party when that comes out and thats more fun for me than sssb :-D


----------



## 123kid (Jun 9, 2007)

Actually the game I want to play the most right now is the RE4 Wii version. I never played it on Gamecube and heard so many great things about it, good thing I only have to wait a couple of weeks more.
Another game I'm really curious about is the rumored Animal Crossing sequel.


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jun 9, 2007)

GRAW 2?! O_O

well anyways i chose katamari since i never got a chance to play it, but is it confirmed? 

imagine:
ouendan wii


----------



## MetaKz (Jun 10, 2007)

Yikes, who isn't waiting for brawl? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Would've voted for Guitar Hero 3 or Umbrella Chronicles if SSBB wasn't on there


----------



## Cyan (Jun 10, 2007)

- Metroid 3
- but Katamari is close too
- and finaly, Nights.

Voting for 2 or 3 choices could be great, because great games have little/no vote even if everyone love them too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





edit : oh, katamari has a good place (5th position)


----------



## wohoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Metroid Ftw! and with the Wii controller i almost start to bash my keyboard when i see trailers from the game!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 10, 2007)

Wooohooo ! 1000th vote !

I chose Super Mario Galaxy, I'm dying for it.


----------



## kobewan (Jun 10, 2007)

I will buy a Wii the day that Brawl hits, and not a day before. SSB:M was the reason I bought a GameCube as well. Good to know that there are some other good games coming out for it as well though.


----------



## OrR (Jun 10, 2007)

This is a poll about future games. We don't know if any of these will be good.


----------



## Nehle (Jun 10, 2007)

Accent Core because I'm a sucker for the Guilty Gear games. Even though I already have the PS2 version, it's full of bugs and glitches and I hope the wii version will be arcade perfect


----------



## stutte (Jun 12, 2007)

Everyone vote for GRAW 2 and no one will get hurt....






(I have my reasons....)


----------



## Retal (Jun 13, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Jun 3 2007 said:


> the list is made up of sequels and ports, and hardly anything original - that's pretty depressing for the "revolutionary" wii


It's hard to look forward to something that you know nothing about.


----------



## Athlon-pv (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree that stuff you know nothing about you cant take seriously however stuff like Super Mario Galaxy might have a known character but is certainly not a port nor a sequel ...  And in a way none of the games were ported since gameplay depends on wiimote and nunchuck ....


But i cant see this being different from other platforms. Where the most anticipated titles are Halo 3 and whatever sequel Xiii on the PS3 ....


----------



## ih8crouch (Jun 13, 2007)

I change my vote to Madden 08 now its been announced as online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fave game by a mile at the moment anyway never mind online just need to get a LAN adapater wouldnt trust the wifi with a long game on madden


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 14, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3... i was addicted to the Metroid Series when I bought my wii. Brawl came at a close second tho... Mostly because they act like announcing mario as a playable character as a big deal... makes me worry about all the other characters.


----------



## Hellfenix (Jun 14, 2007)

Vision Red
Project H.A.M.M.E.R.
Sadness
SoulCalibur Legends
No More Heroes

But more importantly DISASTER: DAY OF CRISIS!


----------



## kaspal (Jun 15, 2007)

super mario galaxy and Gitar Hero 3 for me


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to a few of those titles. Pokemon, Mario Galaxy and Metriod 3. Can't wait!!!


----------



## GLiTcH (Jun 15, 2007)

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2
If the Wii its as powerful as the xbox, then this is going to suck... havent anybody here played the xbox version..lol


----------



## Kressi (Jun 17, 2007)

brawl
nothing can eat this game^^


----------



## Infinitus (Jun 17, 2007)

I personally voted Brawl, Galaxy was my second choice, With Guitar Hero 3 (Garage band?) as my third.


----------



## meowo (Jun 18, 2007)

i hope to see a remake of zelda: wind waker for wii


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 18, 2007)

Play Nights on the saturn.
Journey of Dreams is easily my most wanted game ever...  ten years I have been praying for it.
Besides that, Day of Crisis is looking hardcore too.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 18, 2007)

QUOTE(meowo @ Jun 18 2007 said:


> i hope to see a remake of zelda: wind waker for wii


Why? Is it just that you didn't enjoy the graphics which I thought were brilliant and added to the game experience.


----------



## meowo (Jun 19, 2007)

i like the graphics for wind waker. it's just that i don't own a gamecube console and having to purchase a GC controller and memory card for my wii isn't a good option for me. well that's just my wishful request LOL


----------



## Verocity (Jun 21, 2007)

Brawl 1st

Then Guitar Hero 2nd.


----------



## zonnikku (Jun 22, 2007)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl, of course.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, that's the whole reason I even bought a Wii.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jun 26, 2007)

Im surprised at how few people actually voted in the poll for GH and DDR. XD i also feel bad for the ppl who voted manhunt 2, seeing how thats never going to come out. *waiting for PC release* And quite frankly, I'm surprised at how many people voted for Mario Galaxy, seeing how in my eyes, Sunshine was a total fluke (played the entire game, got all the shine sprites; did not find 'cleaning up an island' as a fun storyline, especially for a mario game, but i give them points for being unique)

I wish we could do polls, allowing people to vote 2 or more times on different things.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 26, 2007)

really looking forward to Super Smash Bros. Brawl and guitar hero...not so much mario galaxy


----------



## JPH (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm gonna go with Super Smash Bros Brawl...though I'm not really freaking out over it...


----------



## Icetron (Jun 28, 2007)

Many of the titles catch my interest, but initially I bought my Wii so I could get SSBB eventually so my vote goes to SSBB.


----------



## amptor (Jun 29, 2007)

super smash bros brawl.  I think my gf likes the wii she bought me so much that she has taken ownership of it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I'll have to buy my own.  hopefully if i get one it's not hard to mod.


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 30, 2007)

Galaxy ftw


----------



## Icarus (Jul 5, 2007)

Isn't Beautiful Katamari an Xbox360 exclusive ?


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 6, 2007)

I didn't know Guitar Hero was coming out on wii..












Cool.


----------



## DarkMega NT Warr (Jul 6, 2007)

Metroid Prime 3 Corruption. The sole reason I'm buying a Wii.


----------



## suprneb (Jul 7, 2007)

zomg so many good chocies lol, but i had to go with Brawl


----------

